# 1992 HB With Custom Exhaust and Intake



## godmachine81 (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm a member over at InfNis and I just now discovered this forum, so I am very excited to stumble across a new forum to support my beloved Nissan Hardbody!

I recently posted a youtube video on my custom exhuast job on my 1992 D21 Hardbody. Here is the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF0Nvw2xuGM I tried to embed the video here but I guess this forum doesn't allow it. 

What I have is a 2.25" from the collector to the Flowmaster Super 44 Series muffler. I don't run a Cat only a 2.25" test pipe there too. On the outlet of the muffler the diameter increases to 2.5" for aprox 2 feet then bends toward the driver side frame, where it Exits into a custom tailpipe tip that has an inlet of 2.5" and outlet of 4.5". It exits right before the driver side rear wheel. 

I designed this myself and I was very pleased with my results. There are no unwanted sounds while driving. The sound is very pleasent while cruising or city driving. The sound is really loud and nice when you want it to be and you'd really never know its coming from a 2.4L 4 cylinder! 

I've done a few other mods on the engine such as removing the emissions, however I didn't remove the Swirl Valve as I see them as a benefit and removing them does nothing to increase any results in my opinion - with that said I did remove the control solenoid for the Swirl Valve and have it hooked directly to ported vacuum. The FPR is hooked up the same way. 

I don't believe in the whole trend of cold air intakes on imports (nor domestics) for that matter, I am an experienced ECM tuner and the results usually are sadening to the people who spend $200+ in there CAI that makes claims of adding HP + MPG. That's why I went with my classic style Edelbrock Pro-Flo 1002 series Air Cleaner. I think it looks good, it has a good sound, it is easily adapted to our intakes as well. I run a custom IAT mod to hack my timing at high intake air temps, but those who want to use a stock IAT and the stock PCV fresh air hose have ports for those in the Edelbrock 1002 series. 

Here is a youtube video I did right after installing my custom exhaust, I also highlighted the intake a little as well as my vacuum pressure readings. Please overlook my souther accent (I'm born and bred in the south, so I'm not really ashamed of that!) 

In case you missed the first link to the Youtube video, here it is again: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF0Nvw2xuGM 

Feel free to comment here and on youtube both, thanks!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not bad....I've got 365,000+ miles ion this baby and it's been equipped with an adjustable front Nissan Motorsport swaybar (1") and (7/8") rear swaybar... it came with nothing!!!! The Dual epoxy coils were changed out over a decade ago for MSD blaster oil filled coils and have never been an issue since.....The Z24i engine is cammed with a Nissan Motorsport cam, Headers, high flow cat and 2.25" catback with a 6" round Magnaflow x 14" long body muffler.... here's my video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhKYa3rUMTk


----------

